# XML Blacklist



## amagonawin (22. Nov 2018)

Hi , gibt es irgendwo einen guide oder kann mir hier jemand erklären wie ich eine XML Blacklist erstelle mit der ich subfolders und extensions rausfiltern kann , wenn ich etwas uploaden will via client auf meinen Server?
Habe nämlich keine schimmer davon.
Danke


----------



## httpdigest (22. Nov 2018)

Eine XML Blacklist, mit der du Subfolders und Extensions rausfiltern kannst, wenn du etwas per Client auf deinen Server uploaden willst...

Häh?!

Ich glaube, du musst mal seeeehr viel genauer beschreiben, was du willst, was du bereits hast, wie du genau "uploaden" willst, was das alles überhaupt mit XML zu tun hat, und so weiter.


----------



## amagonawin (22. Nov 2018)

also , ich habe einen Client der wenn ich eine datei auswähle mir auf einen Server hochläd und die dort entpackt , und ich will eine XML Datei wo ich vordefiniere welche  extensions und subfolders hochgeladen werden dürfen. 
diese XML soll dann die ausgewählten "items"(files und dir) durchkontrollieren bevor sie hochgeladen werden . Natürlich ist dafür noch eine funktion von nöten.
Aber hauptsächlich will ich nur wissen wie ich in XML eine Blacklist schreibe also wie man sowas aufbaut, schreibt.
Hoffe ich konnte es besser erklären


----------



## httpdigest (22. Nov 2018)

Das hängt doch zu 100% von dem Server ab, der den Content Upload bereitstellt, also der den Multipart File upload POST HTTP Request verarbeitet... Was für einen Webserver verwendest du denn??
Das hat ersteinmal überhaupt nichts mit XML zu tun!
Du musst dich damit beschäftigen, wie du den von dir verwendeten Webserver konfigurieren kannst, damit er sowas tut.


----------



## mihe7 (22. Nov 2018)

amagonawin hat gesagt.:


> ich habe einen Client


Was ist das für ein Client? Swing? JavaFX? Browser?


----------



## amagonawin (22. Nov 2018)

Naja ich habe das als Requirement , das ich eine Blacklist mit einer XML Datei erstelle, damit dann andere diese ggf ändern können nach belieben.
Habe das schonmal gesehen funktioniert auch, aber ich weiß halt nicht wie das geht. 
Ich benutzte  Spring Framework , IntelliJ Swing Maven


----------



## httpdigest (22. Nov 2018)

Hier ist schonmal _irgendeine_ XML Datei (hoffe, es hilft weiter):

```
<blacklist>
  <entries>
    <entry>*.exe</entry>
    <entry>*.bat</entry>
    <entry>*.cmd</entry>
  </entries>
</blacklist>
```


----------



## amagonawin (23. Nov 2018)

Ungefähr sowas , jetzt reicht es wenn ich eine methode schreibe die die ausgewählte fileExtension mit der xml datei vergleicht und diese ggf dann enfernt aus dem ordner
Ich wusste eben nicht , ob es bei XMLs irgendwelche vorgaben gibt wie sie aufgebaut oder ausschauen zu haben.


----------



## mihe7 (23. Nov 2018)

amagonawin hat gesagt.:


> ob es bei XMLs irgendwelche vorgaben gibt wie sie aufgebaut oder ausschauen zu haben.


Gibt es: https://www.w3.org/TR/xml/


----------

